# 6 girls in IL



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

6 girls are left and they all need good loving homes

Amy and NIna:

Born Dec. 6, 2007- sisters:

Are very sweet and Very social with be good with young kids and adults. Came to me when a local petstore owner asked me to save a few people his female rat; who they were selling for $20 had gave birth to 15 babies and after watching them grow couldn't bare to see them go as feeders so asked if i could take a pair and find them good homes. This was just after the loss of 2 of my young babies and nina reminded me a lot of them. OUt of the pack when i called she took her head out and while everyone else ran for cover she came over to me. Amy is close to the same way, never shown any aggresstion at all just two very sweet rats.











Kara:

Last female baby from Foster litter born FEb.9 2008

The family had very young kids and at the time Kara was very nerves after her mom and sisters went to there homes, she is very good now. Loves to hang on your shoulder, sleep behind your neck, and comes to the door when you call.
























(7 weeks old ?)

Bluefrog sent me an email about some babies she had found in need of saving. She didn't think they were going to make it through the night. They are alive and very well. Have been on meds for the past 2 weeks with one more week to go, sneezing is almost compelety gone and is 100% better.



PICTURES::

















































For more infromation please email me 

Also

AnyOne who wants to look into adoption please email or PM me with the answer to questions.

1) name
2) age
3) which rat you were looking into
4)Do you have rats? how many? How long?
5) What food do you use?
6) what bedding do you use?
7)What cage would you use? Pic*
Do you plan to breed?

Thank you !!

Thanks


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

You are the one I emailed :] Hehe. Please be sure to reserve a couple for me while I set something up with my dad, if you can.


----------



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

no problem  NIna and AMY are on hold


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks... hehe, I'm so excited! My dad will email you soon, I think.


----------



## ratlovingkippy211 (Apr 29, 2008)

well a little update:
on my fosters:

Miracle and blaze were rehome today 
Nina and Amy will be going to their new home within a few weeks 
Blue female and Himi dumbo should be going home soon 
Himi standard ear has been oftered a home in SD and i am seeking help with getting her there as we speak 
Kara and black and white female also may have possiable homes but the person is in the process of moving so that is still unknown. So if anything my 2 last females may need a homess..

I am keeping one dumbo sister for my group of 4 young babies that i am forming. I just took in 2 babies that maybe are 4 weeks old. Very sad because they were at petland in rockford and i couldn't stand the conditions and i really fell in love with them so i decided to get two females and will be looking for one more female for the group. I do have my own rats along with rats i take in. either by being contacted or sadly just left at the store so i am contacted since the store can not take in unwanted animals. I wish i could keep them all but they all deserve the best homes and if i did keep all of them i would have over 50 rats. I will have post of the new very very small but healthy girls soon. They are soo cute. Jen was with me and picked two males out and they look just like mine just some difference in patterns lol.

Thank you for your help and i will keep you updated


----------

